

Lanyrd launches to change the conference landscape using Twitter - natbat
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2011/01/31/lanyrd-launches-to-change-the-conference-landscape-using-twitter/

======
alatkins
I've been watching Lanyrd for a while now, and I think it has great potential.
Anything that can bring some sort of order to the world of conferences would
be a great thing - just ask any academic that needs to be on dozens of mailing
lists to keep up with upcoming calls-for-papers. Also the social aspect could
be great for networking.

It will, however, only be as useful as its coverage of conferences, so let's
hope it gets adopted by conference organisers and attendees. Anyway, I wish
them every success.

------
tworats
Awesome, very glad to see Simon's project take off.

